# Water pumps



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So I just bought a new 55 gallon barrel to hold water so it's easier for me to do water changes but I need some sort of electric pump since the barrel is lower than the tank. Can anyone make any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any submersible, self-starting water pump should do. But I'd look at these. http://www.jehmco.com/html/safety_siphon_aquarium_drain.html You can get the pumps with and without the pipe. I do like the idea of a hose adapter for water changes. A 580 gph pump should empty the drum in 6 minutes.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

LOL I do the same thing. I just have the water sitting in there premixed and just pump it in when ever I am ready. I will be posting a whole video on how to make a system like this for cheap, on my youtube. Anyways the Rio HF series will sport this task nicely. You will need something (depending on distance) that can do good head pressure, so dont just rely on GPH. You need to see GPH ratings with the amount of head pressure you will have.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have one of the jemco pumps, I think the 350 gph. Works fine, only really noisy when dry. Not quiet, but you aren't running it all the time. Only wish I'd gotten a bigger one. (I am very impatient). I've use mine with a plug in switch (plug the pump into the switch, plug the switch into an extension cord), but I've seen set ups with a hose-trigger type switch. You squeeze to pump, release to stop. I've Also seen them with float switches. I think that would be best. Hang a u-tube on a tank, when the tank is full, the pump goes off. 

The other way to do it, is with gravity. You put the drum as close to ceiling as you can manage and use a hose attached to a spigot on the bottom to fill tanks. Then you fill the drum with a hose from the sink. That is likely the cheapest way to go.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought about putting the drum upstairs and then letting gravity do the rest since my tank is the on the first floor. Thanks though. I'll look around and see what I can find.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

here's another place to shop. http://kensfish.com/waterpumplinks.html
And used ones come up on the club forums from time to time. The reef club, more often.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

If your looking for good prices Via Aqua has some decent pumps for good prices. By the way, any pump (that kind) SHOULD be noisy when dry. You shouldnt run any of those pumps dry, it ruins them quick.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So I could just take any of these pumps and hook up a hose to these and it'd pump straight from the barrel into wherever the other ends leads?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes sir, just make sure it can handle the head pressure. Head pressure is the amount the water has to travel upwards. With most pumps (not made to handle much head pressure) the flow dies fast as head pressure increases leading to little to no flow on the other end. So thats why the high flow Via Aqua pumps might be able to handle it (not 100%), but defiantly the Rio HF series. Those are not your only choices though, just good ones. Almost any pump that is made to pump large quantities of water externally will handle, as well as most "sump pumps". It doesnt have to be external though. I use mine submersed in the container.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Where can i get a hose to hook a pump up to?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want 'drinking water safe' hose. You can buy something like a garden hose or you can get clear PVC hose in 10' or cut to lengths at Lowes and buy plastic fitting like they use in the water-changing systems or the waterbed filling kit.

The jehmco thing has the hose connection already attached and some of the other 'in-line' pumps like Little Giant brand do too. If you get one without a hose connector you can rig something up with Pvc fittings.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I got mine at lowes, I just use vinyl tubing and depending what size you get its usually $0.35 - $1.50 a foot. I just use the cheap thin tubing. Though let me add it might be a better idea to go with thicker stuff because it wont kink (not pvc injected stuff). Also Im not sure about using stuff like garden hoses, I dont think they make fittings for those to actually attach to the pump. Thats why using vinyl tubing with one of the barbs the pump comes with is easiest and cheaper, and you shouldnt have any problems with it what-so-ever. Just make sure you bring what ever barb or fitting you plan on using to the hardware store and get the right size, as well as know how much you need, its better to get too much since you can just cut it rather than too little.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not exactly looking for PVC but something like an air tube material. But I'll definitely go to lowes when I get the chance. Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Something like this is great. http://www.petmountain.com/product/...timate-gravel-vac-hose-extension-25-foot.html You may or may not be able to get it cheaper by buying the hose and ends separately.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Does that just hook up to your sink? Interesting..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Depends on the sink. My basement utility sink faucet ends in a hose thread. But usually you need a faucet hose adapter. There are about a dozen different ones depending on your faucet. Lowes and home depot have them, but you may need to bring part of your faucet with you.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I ordered this pump..http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120671724725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I'll probably just end up taking it to lowes and seeing which tubing will fit best on it


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I WOULDNT DO IT!!! With such low flow, I doubt this will be what you want. Not to mention it has to face the head pressure. 132 gph is not going to be enough, not to mention its probably going to be less than half of that by the time it reaches your tank. 

For the tubing thats what I did, I got my pump used the fitting I wanted and just found what would fit on it best.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Get a GOOD pump and just add plastic flezible tubing with a snap clamp! If you want, I can sell you an extra RIO 2500 with the clamp! I have its twin as my return pump in my reef. Click the link below. Oh, and I thumbs up-ed your video in your signature. Read my comment too. First though, CLICK ON MY LINK AND GET A SW TANK!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree, its too slow. Half an hour to fill a 55. You'd do better with a hose from an upstairs faucet.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, alright. Well that complicates things considering I already ordered it. Haha. But I'll figure it out hopefully.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just return the product for in store credit (Though it's all orchids...) or you can try to cancel the order. As for your reply, I know. I was just giving you a hard time. Again, if you want, I can sell you my extra RIO for a lot less than elsewhere. I need to make some money back on my SW tank and it's new to me skimmer that should get here Tuesday.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish I could do a SW tank, that'd be so awesome. I've got the tank for it. Just not the money..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sell your FW! You could get about a grand! Just Kidding. Keep an eye on Craigslist though, I got my full tank setup for $350!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

No way man, I love my discus  I've worked way too hard to just sell them and switch over.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

But it's always worth it. Join the dark side. We have cookies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey, stop proselytizing


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

haha, i'll still stick with my discus


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Use it, it will work. But expect to stand around waiting.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

ITS NOT USELESS! You need something to circulate the water in there or you can end up with stagnate water. So you can use the pump for that, use a sponge filter with it and youll get a little filtration in there. I will say though that pump wont even be enough really to do that. I mean that is a really low flow pump, plus it looks shizte too so it probably wont be good for much.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

home depot- sump pump cheap and has an auto shut off, just drop in plug in and go


----------

